# Samsung SIR-S4080R - Questions



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

How does MRV work? I ordered a second 4080R and when I get it I would like to be able to watch shows that are recorded on the living room receiver. 

My box is zippered. Am I running a recent software version - 6.2-01-2-381?

Does clear and deleted everything remove the zipper?

How do I fix the DST problem? My receiver is off by 1 hour.

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

bccsrc said:


> How does MRV work? I ordered a second 4080R and when I get it I would like to be able to watch shows that are recorded on the living room receiver.


There is a TivoWebPlus item called *MRV Setup*... you simply name each box ("Living Room", "Brenda", "Tom", etc.) and they will appear at the bottom of each other's playlists. Hint: Push the button you push to do the 30-sec skip (the skip-to-end button) while in a playlist and it will take you to the very end or very beginning of the list - no need to repeatedly push arrow or channel button to get to the bottom or top of the playlist.

You can select and browse the other box, select a show, have it transfer from the start of the show or from the point you stopped watching it on the other box. You can watch it as it transfers, or you can step back to the playlist from the other box and select even more shows to be transfered. You cannot select a show for transfer that has not completed recording.

This all assumes that box boxes are on the same local network and part of the same IP subnet (which is true for 99.93% of home networks).



bccsrc said:


> My box is zippered. Am I running a recent software version - 6.2-01-2-381?


You are running the next-to-the-most-recent version... 6.2a is the latest and arrived just about 3 or 4 weeks ago. Any zippered box has automatic software upgrades DISABLED because such an upgrade from DirecTV would wipe out any enhancements put in place by the Zipper.



bccsrc said:


> Does clear and deleted everything remove the zipper?


No.



bccsrc said:


> How do I fix the DST problem? My receiver is off by 1 hour.


After this Sunday at 2AM it will be moot until next November... just wait a few days and it will act/look normal again. It should still be recording wishlists and season passes OK, but manual recordings and the time shown in some screens will wrong by one hour.

V6.2 has the "old" DST values, V6.2a has the new DST values. If you live in a timezone other than Eastern, simply go into your setups area where you set the timezone and turn OFF "automatic daylight saving time" and set your timezone to the next zone EAST of you... i.e. if you are in Pacific, set it to Mountain, etc. When first Sunday in November arrives, put your timezone back to your local timezone.

If you are in the Eastern timezone then there is no provision for selecting "Atlantic" timezone, so you would need to patch the box.

If you feel you can't wait until this Sunday for your box to fix itself, try looking at this topic which describes a method used by many Zippered users to upgrade to V6.2a functionality.


----------



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the response.  

Do you know what included in 6.2a? How can I upgrade to 6.2a?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Check the last sentence of the previous message


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

bccsrc said:


> Do you know what included in 6.2a?


1) New daylight saving time rules
2) (rumored) A fix so that the DTivo is no longer allergic to guide data changes that may lead to missed recordings and reboots
3) (rumored) Some kind of change that impacts how the DTivo reacts to flags set in the headers of the shows that control recording and copying.



bccsrc said:


> How can I upgrade to 6.2a?


It is likely that the box has received the new version from a satellite download, but won't do the actual install until it does a "phone home" to the mothership.

Make sure your box is plugged into a phone line. You need to try to force a 'test call' from the settings menus... if you get some kind of status message about "Pending Restart" then you are probably good to go - have the box do a restart (via a menu item) and then it should be running the new version when it comes back up.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

???
the box is zippered, so it wouldn't perform an update, it'd just set up for rebooting every night or 2.

And if the upgrade IS allowed to proceed without any intervention, the box will then be unhacked.


----------

